# Full respray on my supra - where to go?



## rob_sri (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm in the midlands area but wouldn't mind travelling for the right job/price etc

My paint at the moment is 202 black and it's very badly marked in places and thin so in need of a full respray probably to a metallic black

Where can you recommend? Pics/prices would be great










Thanks

Rob


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I have heard nothing but praise for these mate

http://www.lwsmartrepairsltd.co.uk/37-services.html


----------



## rob_sri (Apr 17, 2011)

Cheers simz, any experience with their work anyone?


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

KDS on here based in Kent if you don't mind a trek - just have a look at some of their repaint work in the Studio (Enzo etc)


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Give Midlands Car Care a call bet they can recommend someone.


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

I can heartily recommend Perfection motors chap, based in Minworth, had my bumper and bonnet done there,Very helpful ,Den .


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Doing this at the minute


----------



## Caped Crusader (Sep 27, 2009)

Check out this job KDS did...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=294432


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

There must be stacks of good places in the Midlands. Assuming the op would travel to Kent is a bit daft isn't it?


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

People will travel anywhere to somewhere they feel comfortable with if they're that picky about their car.

We're in Shropshire and we've got cars in from Liverpool, Edinburgh, Southampton, Bristol, North Wales and Northern France at the minute!

I know of a popular bodyshop in Kent (not the one mentioned above) who have cars in right now from all over the country.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Rehman&sons in Halesowen near Dudley are very highly regarded. Ive seen some of their work and its very good.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Strada Automotive said:


> People will travel anywhere to somewhere they feel comfortable with if they're that picky about their car.
> 
> We're in Shropshire and we've got cars in from Liverpool, Edinburgh, Southampton, Bristol, North Wales and Northern France at the minute!
> 
> I know of a popular bodyshop in Kent (not the one mentioned above) who have cars in right now from all over the country.


True, I live in Walsall West Midlands, and I only drive to Panel Care in Rochdale to have paint work done on my cars, Jake there is one of the best painters ive come across and Im a very picky bugger.

Took many of years to find a good painter, and well worth the 4 hour and 200mile all round trip to get it done properly.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Well fair enough. I would have expected some decent places in our around Birmingham though.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

den656 said:


> I can heartily recommend Perfection motors chap, based in Minworth, had my bumper and bonnet done there,Very helpful ,Den .


Thanks Den, our work can be seen here 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/456137521202386/
have a look and make your own mind up, some of our previous show cars are on there.
Cheers Ted11


----------

